# Marble Run



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

I made this marble run as a Christmas present for my niece. I've learned a good bit doing it. I'm already looking forward to making a new one with different features. Also, with less of an angle. This one is too fast. I've also learned that my wood working skills suck and nothing comes out like I imagine it. I wish I had some place to learn/use tools locally. Anyways, here it is:



















The gift was for a 3 year old but the 1+ year old loves it just as much.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice. I think it's a shame that we have gotten away from the hand made gifts and toys. They are awesome. Great work and I'm sure that she will love this for many years to come. Good luck on the new ones and don't forget to post photos when you make more.
Ken


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Very nice. I think it's a shame that we have gotten away from the hand made gifts and toys. They are awesome. Great work and I'm sure that she will love this for many years to come. Good luck on the new ones and don't forget to post photos when you make more.
> Ken


Thanks, that is exactly the reason I decided to make something this year. The wife and I are done buying all of the Chinese crap toys that kids get today. For the younger niece and a few other children, my wife made some stuffed animals. The amount of toys kids have these days amazes me as well, but that is a whole other thread for Off-topic...


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it looks great, and I bet the kids love it. I've got a few things like this in my head, but I haven't been able to get them outta there yet. 

Call it a prototype and make some more!


----------



## Noggin (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool! Stuff like that can probably entertain a child for hours. Even if it were only minutes, the parents would love you for it.



no1hustler said:


> I've also learned that my wood working skills suck and nothing comes out like I imagine it.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one  I've spent about $100 in materials on trying to make a buffet table because I keep starting over. I keep starting over because I haven't been able to make an acceptable LEG for the table yet!


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like fun to me. It's cool that it got the wheels turning in your head, too. Looking forward to the next one.

Rob


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm happy to report that the marble run gets the most play of all the new toys.


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

no1hustler said:


> I'm happy to report that the marble run gets the most play of all the new toys.


HA right on! Glad to hear that a couple more kids are discovering the joy of real toys (and gravity!)...


----------



## wajoe (May 29, 2010)

That's great!:thumbsup:

I'd try a 4 tower version next... could double as a side table when flipped upside down. Definitely adjustable too, get the kids thinking more. I was thinking some adjustable shelving brackets, but then you've got small pointy pieces and a 1 y/o. Maybe drill a series of holes in the towers and glue corresponding dowel pins into the pieces of track. Slow it down all around, but don't forget a steep piece with a jump. Every kid loves a jump:yes:


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

A jump would be sweet! I'll have to think about this for a few weeks.


----------



## wajoe (May 29, 2010)

Here's a rough idea of what I was thinking. If it can be made stable enough, just big dowels for the kids to set at different levels on the towers and a notch or block on the bottom of the track pieces to hold them in place on the dowels.


----------



## wajoe (May 29, 2010)

Got another track segment idea for ya. Top view. With dowel holes on the inside of the towers, tracks could be built by the kids inside for 1 or 2 segments.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent! My Dad made a couple of Norm's marble rolls a few years back. He used golf balls...very loud, but every grandkid loved it and would play with it all the time.


----------

